
Atari VCS - beefman
http://ataribox.com/
======
robotbikes
Wood paneling, Atari logo, no idea what capabilities it has but it looks cool.

------
gmosx
Take my money!

Seriously though, I was disappointed. I was expecting more concrete news at
GDC. I hope they will ship this year.

------
jdlyga
But, what is it?

~~~
zimbu668
Doesn't look like they've said much of anything at this point:
[https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/19/ataribox-renamed-
vcs/](https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/19/ataribox-renamed-vcs/)

